# awesome opening morning



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i decided to take my little girl with me in hopes of her seeing some deer or elk really close. man did they deliver after watching a group of cow elk walk by just out of range the fun started. a spike elk was walking the same path as the cows but after a few churps on my cow call he wirled around and can to see what we were. at less then ten yards, on the side my daughter was on, he came in and i let it fly. my daughter was awesome, she did not move a muscle and she was amazed at how close he got. i could not have asked for a better way to get my first kill with my bow.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That is awesome! And you got a Spork elk to boot. You should change your name to huge 6 point and see if you get one of those next.---------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats! I'd say that is definitely an awesome opening day!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! Great picture


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

That is something your daughter will never forget. I have never shot any animals with my kids but I have called in some bulls with oldest daughter and she talks about it all the time. Congratulations.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Very cool stuff, congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done! Gotta love it:-o


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Very cool. The smile on your precious daughters face says it all. I try to make a point if involving my kids. Either in the duck blind, deer hunt, elk hunt, and even the pack outs. I shot a cow once with my youngest who was 6 at the time. He still talked about "his" elk hunt 4 years latter. Way to go dad. It takes a ton of patience and deep breaths having your young ones with ya, but the reward of your kids being raised close to you and the memories made are far more important than any animal.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Best hunt you might ever have!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a great story. Congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!!


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing better than sharing a great adventure with your kids!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the smile on your daughter's face says it all. Good Dad.


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

This is such a great story and photo. So jealous. Way to go!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go Dad! It's all about the memories.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------

